# Berkeley Spring 2010: 04.25.2010



## Vincents (Mar 24, 2010)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyspring2010/

You! Come!


----------



## Coni (Mar 26, 2010)

why isn't this announced on speedcubing yet


----------



## Vincents (Mar 26, 2010)

Ask tyson...


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 26, 2010)

On a Sunday? ://////


----------



## Vincents (Mar 27, 2010)

Mm, just seeing how a Sunday competition will do. We'll probably return to Saturdays this summer and beyond.


----------



## Coni (Mar 27, 2010)

why is it listed as berkeley winter on speedcubing...


----------



## keemy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunday =[


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 29, 2010)

megaminx? Damn, now I have to practise this. My goal is to finally get sub 1:30 4x4

oh, and I am going, and probably bringing along 4 or 5 friends again xD

EDIT: what is the time cutoff going to be for mega? Or if it isn't set yet, maybe a ballpark?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 1, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> megaminx? Damn, now I have to practise this. My goal is to finally get sub 1:30 4x4
> 
> oh, and I am going, and probably bringing along 4 or 5 friends again xD
> 
> EDIT: what is the time cutoff going to be for mega? Or if it isn't set yet, maybe a ballpark?



Will post as soon as we decide (aka after all my midterms). We're too busy organizing things like fantasy cuber...


----------



## Lars Petrus (Apr 1, 2010)

No FMC?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 2, 2010)

Lars, if you'd like to come, I'm sure we could find a time to do FMC; I don't think we'd be able to cram it into the schedule so it'd have to be concurrent to something else though (anything you're not doing?)? This is how we do big cube BLD too.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Berkeley Spring 2010*

Berkeley Spring 2010 Site :http: //ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyspring2010/index.php
WCA Berkeley Spring 2010 Site: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySpring2010


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 2, 2010)

Isn't there already a thread on this? Either way, yay Berkley.

EDIT: there it is below me xD


----------



## Bryan (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20039


----------



## Lars Petrus (Apr 3, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Lars, if you'd like to come, I'm sure we could find a time to do FMC; I don't think we'd be able to cram it into the schedule so it'd have to be concurrent to something else though (anything you're not doing?)? This is how we do big cube BLD too.


That would be great, and I know others want to do FMC as well.

The only other event I'd compete in is the regular 3x3x3 speedsolve.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 3, 2010)

its on a Sunday the WCA should really think about the people who go to church on Sundays.


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> its on a Sunday the WCA should really think about the people who go to church on Sundays.



What about all the people who observe the Jewish Sabbath? Why is your religion more important than theirs?

Or, you know, anyone who has other commitments on Saturdays. The WCA has no obligation to make a special exception for your religion. This is one competition you can't go to. Suck it up and live with it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > its on a Sunday the WCA should really think about the people who go to church on Sundays.
> ...



This. There are a LOT of Saturday competitions.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 3, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> its on a Sunday the WCA should really think about the people who go to church on Sundays.



Even when they're on Saturday, I usually miss church the next day unless the competition is very close to me.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > its on a Sunday the WCA should really think about the people who go to church on Sundays.
> ...


I don't know what the Jewish Sabbath(I'm only 12)


----------



## shelley (Apr 3, 2010)

Hint: it's observed on Saturdays.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh thx. well


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Apr 3, 2010)

If you value your church time so much, why don't you try hosting a competition in a church so you can have your cake and abstain from eating it for religious fasting purposes too. Or you can pretend it's the flesh of some ~2,000 year old zombie and down it. Whatever floats your Noah's Ark. 

What about the 3-day competitions that land on Friday? As a devout Pastafarian I usually have to take Fridays off. I believe the WCA should take this into consideration for the next Worlds and Nats competitions.


----------



## Weston (Apr 3, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> If you value your church time so much, why don't you try hosting a competition in a church so you can have your cake and abstain from eating it for religious fasting purposes too. Or you can pretend it's the flesh of some ~2,000 year old zombie and down it. Whatever floats your Noah's Ark.
> 
> What about the 3-day competitions that land on Friday? As a devout Pastafarian I usually have to take Fridays off. I believe the WCA should take this into consideration for the next Worlds and Nats competitions.



This made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > If you value your church time so much, why don't you try hosting a competition in a church so you can have your cake and abstain from eating it for religious fasting purposes too. Or you can pretend it's the flesh of some ~2,000 year old zombie and down it. Whatever floats your Noah's Ark.
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



Yay for Pastafarianism, though I am not Pastafarian.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 5, 2010)

Final list of events: (As final as it can get anyway):
3x3 (3 rounds)
3x3 OH (2 rounsd)
Square 1 (2 rounds)
4x4 (1 round combined final)
Pyraminx (1 round combined final)
Other BLD (1 round): 4x4, 5x5, Square 1
FMC (1 round)
Mystery Puzzles: ???
Fantasy cuber: 1 round (3x3 Finals)

Note that other BLD's and FMC will take place concurrent to the main competition. If you wish to sign up for any of them, please indicate in your comments box. It is your responsibility to find a suitable time and judge for your attempts.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 5, 2010)

Vincents said:


> Other BLD (1 round): 4x4, 5x5, Square 1


Say hi to Takao for me.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 16, 2010)

sorry to bump this, but hey, its kinda coming up. 

I was wanting to add pyraminx to my list, and was wondering if megaminx is the mystery puzzle, or if it just got dropped. Thank you =)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

Coming!


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 16, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Coming!



hey, your averages are pretty close to mine! aside 3x3, which I always fail up in comp, but my home avg12's are around 25


----------



## shelley (Apr 16, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> was wondering if megaminx is the mystery puzzle



lol.

No. Megaminx is not the mystery puzzle. Megaminx is never the mystery puzzle. It doesn't have enough entertainment value.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Coming!
> ...



Haha. You're coming, right?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 16, 2010)

no 2x2 = not worth the free flight down there


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 17, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



indeed! I plan on doing 4x4, OH, pyra, and hopefully some team bld (me and my gf forgot to reset the timer last time :fp)


----------



## Vincents (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol okay sorry, finalfinalfinal list is on the website.


----------



## Streakist (Apr 22, 2010)

*I'll be there*

This will be my first, I'll be going to kind of check things out. I don't think I'm going to compete, but hopefully I'll learn some stuff and get some more motivation from the experience.

Also to the people complaining about it being on Sunday, I say "have fun in church!".


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

Streakist said:


> This will be my first, I'll be going to kind of check things out. I don't think I'm going to compete, but hopefully I'll learn some stuff and get some more motivation from the experience.
> 
> Also to the people complaining about it being on Sunday, I say "have fun in church!".



You should totally compete anyway! I mean, I did 5x5 even though it almost took me 5 minutes xD


----------



## Ms. McFly (Apr 22, 2010)

So my plans have changed and I won't be able to go this Sunday =[ It really sucks because I was looking forward to it so much!

My question would be, do I email someone about removing me from the list or is there someone I can talk to on the forums about it?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> So my plans have changed and I won't be able to go this Sunday =[ It really sucks because I was looking forward to it so much!
> 
> My question would be, do I email someone about removing me from the list or is there someone I can talk to on the forums about it?



I already e-mailed em for you baby


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 26, 2010)

Live results are complete, but this is all you need to see:

http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyspring2010/results/index.php#5

J-FLY SO HIGH

17.78 OH avg in the finals. Congrats!


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know that...

... I suck at 3x3?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know that
- I suck at running tournaments?
- I'm really sorry we had to cut Sq-1 round 1 and team BLD?
- We got screwed over on rooms? Because they didn't give us the room we requested?
- I regressed by like a year in 3x3?
- I lost my ID today?
- The entire line at Jamba Juice was filled with couples?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 26, 2010)

Live Results have been up all day.

Did you know...


... I hacked together the live results in 20 minutes by borrowing a computer?
... Ronnel is FAST?
... I started off the day badly, beginning with 3 DNFs in BLD?
... there were a lot of nice OH scrambles?
... I failed on all of them?
*... the second round of 3x3x3 was the first round in about three years where I haven't used a old type A with Cubesmith tiles?*
... my self-modded AV _awesomed_, 12.10?
... it was a PB but not an NR?
... even Justin did faster that round (12.03 avg)?
... I tried speed BLD and got close?
... Takao got sub-20 for Square-1 BLD?
... I got three parities on Square-1, but still NR?
... it's about time?
... the NR other than 3x3x3 I wanted back was 4x4x4, but my cube was terrible?
... Chris Bird helped lubed it with Maru lube, and that helped, but not enough?
... the Maru lube comes with the Maru 2x2x2 on popbuying?
... I drank Jamba Juice twice today (cubers need fuel)?
... I washed my hands a lot again?
... Justin and I went head-to-head-ish in the finals.
... Dan and Chris did all their final round solves after I was done?
... I was so nervous I left the room and took a walk?
... I came back to find out I'd broken my streak by 0.04?
... that's the second competition I've placed 2nd this weekend?
... that's okay?
... this was also the second competition this weekend with a few leftover prizes, and I was again too slow to grab the prize I wanted?
... that's not okay? 
... Justin Adsuara didn't place, but got a 13.37 average?
... Shelley and I still have it for Team BLD; we tried a solve at the end of dinner and got 42.27?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Live results are complete, but this is all you need to see:
> 
> http://ca.cubingusa.com/berkeleyspring2010/results/index.php#5
> 
> ...



Yeah, Jeremy's was pretty awesome.

Did you know...

... the crowd chanted "Speech! Speech! Speech! Speech!" during the awards ceremony, to make Jeremy give a speech as graduating president?


----------



## Vincents (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know pt 2
- I continued my streak of tournaments in which I get a PB in some event? And that that streak started with my very first tournament? I think people could bet on when that streak will stop.
- I have finally switched 4x4 methods?
- Joshua Adsuara is the new Cutie #2, but we ran out of certificates so we couldn't complete the set?
- Stephanie can't spell Justin's last name?
- I was hoping for more drama in finals with the MGLS cubers going head to head, and the Dzoan brothers doing head to head, but it didn't really work out?


----------



## RyanO (Apr 26, 2010)

Edward, you beat my pyra average by a hundreth of a second! 
I've got to train harder to get it back. At least I tied your single this weekend.

EDIT*

Arg! I didn't realize Ryan Jew beat my pyraminx average too! I've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know:

That I set new comp pb's in everything but 4x4?
That I got a PLL skip in OH?
That I got the same G-perm 3 solves in a row and failed recog. each time?
That a qj 5x5 explodes... a lot?
That the Games of Berkley store sells V-Cubes in the cool new box?
And I bought a 5x5?
and the V-Cube makes me feel a lot better than the qj? =)


----------



## Vincents (Apr 26, 2010)

I will be very disappointed if Jeremy does not break the WR at nats.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know:
-Edward and I were the last two who had to do pyraminx?
-I had gotten 4th place 3 times, 3rd place once, 2nd place once, but I never won?
-I ended up winning, and I got a domino as a bonus?
-Now I have 3 dominoes?
-They took me to another room for one of my megaminx solves?
-It doesn't feel right doing an official solve in a silent room?
-I didn't think I was very good, but I got 3rd in megaminx?
-My friend had to use a different megaminx, since the scramblers kept popping his Meffert's?
-They were fine (i think) with my Chinaminx?
-I sold my QJ 5x5, and it exploded within minutes?
-I did okay at OH, but I missed the finals by one spot?
-I got 5th at Sq-1 yet again?
-I got a 17.88 average for 3x3, which is amazing for me, even at home?
-Then I got a 17.83 in the 2nd round, and I was really happy?
-I brought a lot of puzzles to trade, but I still had an amazingly heavy bag at the end of the competition?
-I can't wait for Stanford?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 26, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Did you know:
> -Edward and I were the last two who had to do pyraminx?
> -I had gotten 4th place 3 times, 3rd place once, 2nd place once, but I never won?
> -I ended up winning, and I got a domino as a bonus?
> ...



Did you know that that megaminx popped during scramble, then popped when I was solving it to start the scramble over again?
Did you know that you shouldn't loosen a meffert's megaminx?


----------



## shelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you know...

- I couldn't use my pink girly blindfold for my first solve because Brett borrowed it, leaving me to awkwardly throw my fleece jacket over my head?
- Dan Dzoan's blindfold is pinker and girlier than mine?
- Speaking of pink, Darren Kwong Day was a huge success?
- Ronnel won the Darren Kwong award even though he wasn't wearing a pink shirt?
- 1:53 should not be a winning BLD time?
- Chris Dzoan and I forgot to do our customary certificate trade after the competition?
- You shouldn't write scorecards with highlighters?
- Chalk is even worse?
- What's wrong with you?
- That one megaminx popped and had to be re-solved twice during the first scramble. Luckily its owner didn't get to do the full average of five. Does anyone know a good way to determine the proper orientation of popped pieces on a scrambled megaminx that's faster than just solving the whole thing?
- I started out the day well with the best competition average I've ever done (not a single solve over 17), but then sucked it up second round due to the Attack of the N-perms?
- The Northern California market has been saturated with mini-C's?
- Contact! 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis!


----------



## Vincents (Apr 26, 2010)

You have silicosis?


----------



## jfly (Apr 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> J-FLY SO HIGH
> 
> 17.78 OH avg in the finals. Congrats!



Thanks!

Did you know...
... Chris got a sub 10 non-lucky (two handed), which means that I owe him dinner?
... 4 of Chris's solves in his final round 18.25 oh ave were R perms?
... That is if they had been U perms, he probably would have set WR?
... I was the one scrambling and popping that Mefferts megaminx?
... The chinaminx was WAY better than it?
... I won a pink scarf?
... Nobody made Dan give a speech when he graduated?
... If I don't go back to studying, I may not graduate?


----------



## shelley (Apr 28, 2010)

I scrambled and popped it once too!
Congratulations on winning the purple scarf award.


----------



## macky (Apr 28, 2010)

Hot damn, how are j-fly and Chris so fast without using the pinky flick? The consensus in Europe is that the pinky flick is definitely faster (except, and even then maybe, for RU' for a lefty), and that index flick can be awesome, even though most people still only use index push.


----------



## jfly (Apr 28, 2010)

macky said:


> Hot damn, how are j-fly and Chris so fast without using the pinky flick?



But I do use the pinky flick! I switched after meeting Brian Loftus at US Nationals 2008.



macky said:


> The consensus in Europe is that the pinky flick is definitely faster (except, and even then maybe, for RU' for a lefty), and that index flick can be awesome, even though most people still only use index push.


How could you do R U' with a pinky flick left handed? That sounds impossible.

As for Chris, he's just fast. Here's more proof that pinky push apparently isn't all that bad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JHBK8GxaiY


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you know?

-I did terrible?
-I suck anyway?
-People thought my cubes were the loosest ever?
-In one of the class rooms used for the events "Butt secks is bestt" was written on the chalkboard?
-That I'm 12?


----------

